# How many 5 star can even out single 1 star?



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Just curious.

We getting so many 5 star but only take single 1 star by drunk pax and our rating is plummet. 

I have to do so many donation trip on weekday to get enough 5 star to even out the weekend madness


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Depends how many trips you've had. The more trips, the less of an impact it's going to have. Also I believe in your first 100 trips or so, uber doesn't look that closely at it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Also I believe in your first 100 trips or so, uber doesn't look that closely at it.


way false


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

So then what is true. And why not just quote my whole comment instead of partial.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lidman said:


> So then what is true. And why not just quote my whole comment instead of partial.


i quoted what was wrong
in some markets they look at your rating after 25 trips, but definately before 100
and even though your overall rating may be 4.8 over 500 trips, they still will suspend/cancel you if your rating is 4.6 or less on your last 100 trips....


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

A 1/5 is very significant enough to drop your score that ten 5/5s in a row might not bring your score back to the way it was. 

But lucky for you, it's rare anybody will give 1/5 unless you did something to piss them off. Such ratings can also be reported to uber if you felt that it was given unfairly. I would always check to see who might have given it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

no amount of 5's will wipe away a 1 sadly. but for example you need 25 5's to bring that 1 to a 4.84 and you need 10 '5,s to make it a passing mark of 4.63 ,

this shows how flawed the 4.6cut off is. and how much power a pax has over a driver.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

It's an Uber way to deactivate the drivers anytime they want


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Drive Lyft for a while. It will cheer you up.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Also I believe in your first 100 trips or so, uber doesn't look that closely at it.





Bart McCoy said:


> i quoted what was wrong
> in some markets they look at your rating after 25 trips, but definately before 100


New Drivers' first 40 trips are used to establish their Ratings, and are counted as Driver Rating Grace Period.


----------



## Sonic78659 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Drive Lyft for a while. It will cheer you up.


Yeah they cut at 4.7


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But most pax rate higher so there is less risk.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sonic78659 said:


> Yeah they cut at 4.7


seems to me if i was to drive for lyft i would get the same clientele in my area, so i dont get why so many think you will get different people.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But you get to be all friendly and give out starbursts and offer fist bumps. It is just silly, and therefore fun.

Starting your ride with "you want a Lyft fistbump" is a real icebreaker.

Switch a frown to a reluctant grin.

Or get punched


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

you start your rides "would you like a bump? "


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If I want corn, I can go work for Southwest Airlines. 

I do not fistbump, say "Hiya, Jimbo" or " 'zapp'nin' Bethster?" or give out Starbursts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> even though your overall rating may be 4.8 over 500 trips, they still will suspend/cancel you if your rating is 4.6 or less on your last 100 trips....


What an Uber Higher-up (is that redundant?) told me was that they put more weight on your "lifetime" rating over anything else. He did add that if they notice a downward trend, they will contact you to try to find out what is happening.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If I want corn, I can go work for Southwest Airlines.
> 
> I do not fistbump, say "Hiya, Jimbo" or " 'zapp'nin' Bethster?" or give out Starbursts.


You miss'n out on the fun stuff ...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> you start your rides "would you like a bump? "


Depending on the person maybe a bump, but could be a hump


----------



## aiseop (Jun 4, 2015)

I think one way to alleviate the power of the passenger over those that worry about ratings is to give the passenger access to their own ratings. They need to see they have a "4.5" next to their name as a passenger rating. I believe if they do, some of them would act more respectfully. I'm not sure why Uber doesn't provide this for them, perhaps they fear they'll be less likely to use the service?


----------

